# Session löschen



## RezaScript (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne alle Sessions löschen. Muss ich hierbei die doPost()- oder die doGet()-Methode überschreiben?


----------



## mihe7 (22. Mai 2019)

Das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## RezaScript (22. Mai 2019)

Okay, wollte nur ne Nummer sicher gehen. Danke!


----------



## mihe7 (22. Mai 2019)

Es kommt nur darauf an, invalidate der HttpSession aufzurufen.


----------

